
University of California tells students not to use WeChat, WhatsApp in China - hkai
https://edition-m.cnn.com/2019/01/11/asia/university-california-china-wechat-intl/index.html
======
hxsvui
WhatsApp is currently blocked in China. You can't use it there, anyway.

WeChat uses Chinese infrastructure no matter where in the world you are. Not
using it in China is the most stupid thing you can do.

Do international tensions actually reach down to students, if they obey the
law and manner of respect?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Do international tensions actually reach down to students, if they obey the
> law and manner of respect?

Yes, international tensions are often about things that aren't illegal, and
even where they concern things which one state views as illegal, they often
target people suspected who may not always be guilty. And even if they target
only the actually guilty, when it relates to communication systems, that can
have impacts on people several hops removed from an actual target.

------
YongMan
I'm a Chinese and I prefer using telegram via proxy to break GFW. But most
friends or relationship using wechat, so it is helpless to keep using wechat.

------
z_open
Aren't both of those E2EE? And even if they weren't, wouldn't TLS be
sufficient for China to not have the capability to do anything?

~~~
DeonPenny
WhatsApp sure, WeChat no way no how. Its' routinely and openly used to spy on
citizens.

~~~
bpye
You can concievably MITM WhatsApp too, at least if your target isn't that
observant. The only indication that your connection has been rekeyed is a
message in your chat which could be easily missed.

~~~
hxsvui
Is there any PoC, or end-to-end description supporting your claim that this is
possible?

I'm quite sure WhatsApp uses transport security, too. You can't just MitM
then.

------
nat8265639392
Does whatsapp work in China? I had to switch to telegram to talk to a friend
that lives over there because it stopped working a few months ago.

~~~
hkai
Yes, it does, though intermittently, so it's incredibly suspicious to me.

